# Ipad Air 2 vs Samsung Galaxy S2 vs Ipad Mini 4



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which one you would choose and why?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Galaxy for me as I'm a little IOS'd out. I like to customise the user experience to exactly what I want and sadly Apple have locked the OS down to the point where this is impossible (unless you count changing the wallpaper) I also do a fair bit of coding apps with kids at work and Android allows us to use the apps we create, With apple It's a whole other ball game (I think they allow you to install on ten units if on the developers). A recent IOS update that bricked a couple of friends iPhones as they had non APPLE UK repairs done to their Phone put the final nail in the coffin for me. 
Having said that I do love the Lappys. iMacs and Mac Pro's but luckily I get work to buy them for me


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I know it's not one you have chosen in the poll,
But I have an iPad Pro 9.7 and I absolutely love it, upgraded from the air 2,
I use it everyday for most things,
I've had every iPad since launch and I can say that the air 2 is also very good,
I got my dad an iPad mini 4 to replace his Samsung tab 3 and he likes it even better than the Samsung,
As was mentioned to me in another thread, it all comes down to personal choice,
Do you like android or do you like apple o/s,
For me I can't get on with android at all, therefore I stick with Apple and iOS as I like it,
Your own choice entirely, but the air 2 is a great tablet.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dads galaxy is shockingly slow and kept over heating when it wasn't even being used

Apple all the way


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Dads galaxy is shockingly slow and kept over heating when it wasn't even being used
> 
> Apple all the way


Is this common problem after some years in Android platform?


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I've got the S2, it's brilliant. Faster and less glitch than my previous Air 2. You can also add extra storage via SD card, something you can't do on an iPad.

Only thing I would complain about is the battery life, it's fine but sometimes I have to charge it for a bit to last me throughout the whole day.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

My sister had a tesco hudl 2 and that was ruined within a year,
It got hot most of the time and to top it all,
The battery melted whilst on charge,
Could be the hardware in that scenario rather than the o/s 
Maybe it's just me or I haven't used android much at all, 
Only on the devices family members have had,
But I find it buggy and too much to go wrong,
As mentioned above, I'm Apple all the way too,
I'm my opinion, Apple just have it cracked with their tablets,
They rarely go wrong if at all,
And the service should it go wrong, just drop it into the Apple Store.
I may get shot down by the folk here who like android,
But as mentioned, it's everyone's choice to their own.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

These threads always go the same way. You'll never get a real answer. 

It's all down to personal choice and most of the devices will do all you'll ever need it to do. Samsung win for me due to expandable memory and the ease of transferring files. 

People keep referring to Andoid as a single device. There's good ones and there is bad ones, they aren't all the same. For all you'll hear of problems on one side, you'll hear the very same on the other.

Samsung have recently opened a repair centre to me. When my USB charge point was becoming a bit dodgy, I dropped into the shop and my phone was repaired within a couple of hours. 

The Apple genius bar is often too busy. At times you won't be able to get an appointment right away and have to go back another day.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

If I will buy ipad air 2 with 16GB wifi how much storage space there is after iOS?


----------



## vulf1986 (Jan 17, 2016)

About 9gb give or take

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## vulf1986 (Jan 17, 2016)

Kerr said:


> These threads always go the same way. You'll never get a real answer.
> 
> It's all down to personal choice and most of the devices will do all you'll ever need it to do. Samsung win for me due to expandable memory and the ease of transferring files.
> 
> ...


Agree with this.
Working in that sales sector I can say there is a fairly evenly 50/50 ios to android tablet market split.
For me, iso is too locked down. I help people every day with ios issues, most of them are password issues, or ios bugs that have been know to lose all user information.
If you buy a £100 Huawei tablet, you can't expect it to outperform an ipad pro. It's luke comparing the speed of a 3 cylinder 1 liter Corsa to a Ferrari.
But if you spend similar money on the equivalent android, you'll have a very similar experience. 
My money is on the Xperia z4. I've had mine 7 months and it's replaced my laptop. Being able to remote play my ps4 is great, using the supplied keyboard is perfect for Excel, and expandable storage including Google photos' unlimited photo storage for free is a massive plus.
Yes apple can help you in one of their shops which is something Sony doesn't have and Samsung have only just started, but you only get a years warranty... not two  
Just my 2 pence worth

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Good points... What about security and updates? How long I can expect to have updates if using Air 2 or Galaxy S2?


----------



## vulf1986 (Jan 17, 2016)

Security wise ios and Android share a very similar amount of viruses, threats from malware and spyware despite what apple may publish. As for updates I think your looking 2 years minimum with both, but you can back load android firmware onto tablets and mobiles even if they aren't publicly released for your device. 
As many have said it's your personal choice.
Personally I'd have a mac for graphics design or music editing and creation, but I can't stand how locked down the iPhone and ipad are 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I bought an iPad Air 2 64Gb yesterday from John Lewis with 3 years guarantee until the 1st June having previously had an iPad 2 and love it so easy to use .
Some years ago I had a Samsung Galaxy but could not get my head around the software so much more difficult to work with compared to the iPad 2 at the time and that's why I have once again gone for the newer Air 2


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I got the 32gb iPad Pro 9.7, and as with all memory it's lower than stated on the device which is 26.6gb and after the o/s etc, I'm left with 24gb,
Fair play, with android you can expand the memory with a micro sd, whereas Apple you cannot, this may not bother some people, it don't bother me as 24gb is plenty enough,
16gb you should be left with about 9-10gb useable maybe.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

I've got a Samsung Tab S2 and its great, battery lasts for days on end, the screen is fantastic and best of all no horrid itunes or apple walled garden. I can do what I want with it.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What about durability of devices? Does they break at sight when you first time drop them?


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

mines been knocked off the side on to the floor a couple of times, completely undamaged.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Crafty said:


> mines been knocked off the side on to the floor a couple of times, completely undamaged.


Does it have gorilla glass? What about Ipad air 2?


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

One thing about Apple is the construction quality of their devices, they are decent when compared to other manufacturers. My wife loves Apple products, she has an iPhone 5S and an iPad 2 and the quality of material is good. My biggest gripe is the IOS and no expandable memory, iTunes to transfer data (although I've heard that you don't have to use iTunes) pros and cons, Apple is easy to use but locked down which I dislike and Apple also tend to be more expensive. Personally I prefer Android devices and if I had the choice would get the Samsung out of the 3 devices mentioned.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> What about durability of devices? Does they break at sight when you first time drop them?


More insight for this?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

sm81 said:


> More insight for this?


It's not a thing most people will have enough experience of to give a fair answer. How could you build up a fair comparison?

A general obsesevation suggests iPhone screens break easily as I see loads of people with broken screens. If you Google any tablet you'll likely find lots of people complaining just how easy they can break. There's people claiming they've cracked on their own too.

I'd not expect a big tablet to last a drop on to anything hard, or dropping anything on to the screen. I'd have it wrapped in a case to help for a minor bump.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Apple all the way, second I pad bought a year ago (I-pad air 2) . First one is one of the first 500 produced in mass production (April 2010). 
Still working but cannot update anymore (updated lasted 4 years) 
With Apple is easy, switch on and it works, no complications, no hassle, just works.
expensive, but good screens, good apps and quality build. 
Buy a quality case, my first one is after years of abuse still as new, had a few drops, but if your unlucky it will crack (dropping on his corners)


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Caledoniandream said:


> Apple all the way, second I pad bought a year ago (I-pad air 2) . First one is one of the first 500 produced in mass production (April 2010).
> Still working but cannot update anymore (updated lasted 4 years)
> With Apple is easy, switch on and it works, no complications, no hassle, just works.
> expensive, but good screens, good apps and quality build.
> *Buy a quality case*, my first one is after years of abuse still as new, had a few drops, but if your unlucky it will crack (dropping on his corners)


Which one you recommend? I'm leaning toward Air 2 at the moment.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is there anything new coming after june?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Which one you recommend? I'm leaning toward Air 2 at the moment.


Defiantly the I-pad 2 air, and you will never look back, light, thin and amazing build quality!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Caledoniandream said:


> Defiantly the I-pad 2 air, and you will never look back, light, thin and amazing build quality!


That was obvious but I meaned which case?:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

As previously mentioned I have just bought an iPad Air2 from John Lewis got 3 years guarantee and also bought a Targus Versavu Classic case which came in on offer at half price.....had one of these cases with my iPad 2 and it's still going strong.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Nothing new coming in June except maybe the new MacBook line up,
As mentioned, I have had every single iPad since there was an iPad,
I upgraded to the iPad Pro 9.7 on release day from the air 2,
And the air 2 was a fantastic tablet,
The pro 9.7 has support for Apple Pencil and the apple keyboard case, ( both which I also bought )
And has quad speaker setup which sounds amazing from a tablet,
And has a faster processor chip,
If you can afford it then go for the £499 iPad Pro 9.7,
If your budget is lower then definitely go for the air 2,
You won't regret it.
Again your choice entirely.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

sm81 said:


> That was obvious but I meaned which case?:thumb:


I always buy the original Apple case, leather, last well, and doesn't make it big and lumpy 
Similair to this http://www.johnlewis.com/apple-leat...5158663&s_kwcid=402x361614&tmad=c&tmcampid=73


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Did you consider the Sony Z4 Tablet?

It's a very powerful tablet with superb graphics and a long battery-life. If you consider the LTE version, you effectively have a second phone as it has full call and SMS capabilities as well as a 4G connection.
I'm loving mine and any office files sync effortlessly via Onedrive. The Bluetooth keyboard that was supplied with every tablet may seem pointless at first but once you use it, you're kinda glad it's there to use. 
However, many retailers have discontinued it because it was supply-to-order direct from Sony so they had minimal leeway on reductions/offers.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a small collection of iPads iPad 2, iPad mini, iPad mini 3 4g, iPad Air 

So out of that lot what do I use most the iPad mini3 and occasionally the iPad Air when I haven't charged the mini. The size weight are perfect having said that I've just ordered a pro 9.7 with 4g. I would agree about decent cases always have a genuine leather one. The older iPads were gifts from the misses and engraved otherwise I prob would have moved them on. I also have a Samsung tab s 8.4 but rarely use it but that's about the operating system with an iphone etc is great when everything syncs, I'm sure it prob does on android phones and tabs, I just feel locked into iOS now. I wouldn't rule out mini 4 and I may wish I'd gone for one on 4g also consider storage 16g just is not big enough.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Smart case or cover?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The old adage that you buy the biggest memory you can afford is still true, the lack of expansion has always bemused potential Apple users, that reliability perhaps in part that the OS is far less adaptable. I do like the size plus screen usage, sensitivity plus speed.

Looked at the Galaxy as a direct option for performance quality plus size, comparing the price only on the basis of what you get for your money where those Apple users who have chosen this platform know what they are getting, plus willing to pay that premium.

For me I seem to use my tablet all the time now, that portability less weight plus charging access while on the move all good points, plenty of price options when available, so my cash will be towards the IPad. 

Any A8X news, when or where ?

John Tht.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Smart case for me


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

Honestly I would never buy a 16Gb Apple device, it's just not enough space. Even an iPhone needs 32GB. My iPad is 32GB and my iPhone 64. I also pay Apple €0.99 monthly for 50GB storage. If you're a Mac user then the choice of tablet is simple as you buy Apple for the integration as well as the design. It makes sense if your content is on all devices.


----------



## GrantJR1975 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi, Iv been using an iPad Air2 now for over two years and it's never let me down yet. Faultless and very simplistic. Well recommend it.


----------

